# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Ote tv

## infoxorostab47

Καλησπερα. Ηθελα να μαθω αν σπαει ο δεκτης (δορυφορικος) οτε tv κ που;

Στάλθηκε από το iQTab 3G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aser

Δεν νομιζω να βρεις απο δω μεσα τετοια απαντηση που ψαχνεις, παντως πληροφοριακα των δεκτη των δινει ως χρησιδανειο και με την ληξη του συμβολαιου των επιστρεφεις αν των δουν ανοικτο δηλ τα αυτοκολητα να εχουν κοπει θα πληρωσεις την αξια του για κατι που δεν θα καταφερεις.

Παντως αν εννοεις αλλων τροπο να σπασει πετατων απο των 5 οροφο και πες μας και εμας σε ποια σημεια εσπασε.... :Smile:

----------


## infoxorostab47

Με τη βαριοπουλα ισως;

Στάλθηκε από το iQTab 3G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

